# Chen Jianghua



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/chenjianghua.asp

http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/chenjianghua.htm

Is this the kid that beat Gilbert Arenas??


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Beating Gilbert Arenas, I don't remember hearing about that, but wow this kid has a 40 inch vertical damn..


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Original ScarFace said:


> Beating Gilbert Arenas, I don't remember hearing about that, but wow this kid has a 40 inch vertical damn..


And 10.6 secs in the 100 m? That is around Olympics qualifying time, isn't it?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Chen really needs to be tutored by a great coach.


exactly! Unlike many other asian ballers, Chen is sorta cocky and doesn't like listening to his current coaches.but u know,most chinese coaches suck,they are able to ruin true genuis. Chen need to go to the USA *right now* and be coached by a coach who is good at training young potential players, which is not likely to happen though cuz it's not allowed by CBA or what:sour:



> Gilbert Arenas was asked what he tought about Chen Jianghua. He said that especially considering he's just 15, he has a lot of potential, and described him having an Allen Iverson style of game and that he can be very good if he keeps working hard.


link


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jdg said:


> And 10.6 secs in the 100 m? That is around Olympics qualifying time, isn't it?


I didnt think so...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

777 said:


> Is this the kid that beat Gilbert Arenas??


no.that's not him but Luo Zhi,another potential chinese baller,in last year's ADIDAS camp.


> While waiting for the final game Gilbert Arenas played a game of one-on-one with (#21) Luo Zhi. The kid beat Gilbert 8-5 so Gilbert changed the game so they would go to 20. They were all tied at 16 apiece and all of a sudden their game began to get more attention than the other games going on in the gym. Gilbert eventually won the extended version of the game 20-19, but a statement had been made by (#21) Luo Zhi.


link 








Gilbert Arenas with camp MVP Luo Zhi



and as for those stats( like 10.6 secs in the 100 m), it's not so unusual, there are a bunch of chinese young atheles can run as fast as that,if not even faster.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jdg said:


> And 10.6 secs in the 100 m? That is around Olympics qualifying time, isn't it?


i guess u at least need a 10.0 secs stat to be qualified for any olympics team.:smilewink


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

kisstherim said:


> no.that's not him but Luo Zhi,another potential chinese baller,in last year's ADIDAS camp.
> 
> link
> 
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

He Will Be A Nba Player!!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

sdfgtrew said:


> He Will Be A Nba Player!!!


He's simply not as likeable as Yao or Yi from what I've read so far and heard. If he gets drafted, it's going to be the second round and on the edge of the NBA. I simply don't see much potential in a chinese player touting to be the next Allen Iverson. If he was the next John Stockton, I would take one more look.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

RESENTLY,HE ENTER COUNTRYS TEAM AS A 1989 BORNED BBALL PLAYER
TEAMED WITH YAO ,YI AND WANG 
HERE HE LAY UP OVER WANG ZHIZHI
http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/bn/2006-07-17/16132345617.shtml


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

HA,CHENS 360 DUNKS


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the idea of having a foreign player who isn't your stereotypical good guy. But if there is a language barrier, plus his attitude problem, things might not work out.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

First I need to see this kid tear up the CBA, then do well at some international basketball tournament. Until they actually present a legit birth certificate, I will not believe that he was actually born in 1989.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

sdfgtrew said:


> HA,CHENS 360 DUNKS


It is already confirmed that this is NOT Chen.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

If he gets drafted by the PHX Suns with a 2nd rd pick, then perhaps he'll get a chance to show what he can do. But the PG position in the NBA is one of the hardest positions to play, even Jordan Farmar after taking his team to the NCAA final game he was selected late in the first round.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> If he gets drafted by the PHX Suns with a 2nd rd pick, then perhaps he'll get a chance to show what he can do. But the PG position in the NBA is one of the hardest positions to play, even Jordan Farmar after taking his team to the NCAA final game he was selected late in the first round.


yeh,chen is so skiny and pg is really tough to play,


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

if you want to see the real chen,
check out the recent game, USA dream 7 vs China (ET august 7th, 2006 )

Chen scored 6 pts, 3 asts, 2 stls
that was the first time he played in senior level game and also his debut in chinese national team
never played CBA before.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Someone want to to start a Chen Jianhua fan club?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

like ktr said, still needs tutoring. He'd crash out of the league faster than Dajuan Wagner at this rate. 

Yi is the future!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sdfgtrew said:


> HA,CHENS 360 DUNKS


c'mon, it's Ziani of Slam Nation

this is the real Chen's dunks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIcYFoTjM_A


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Someone want to to start a Chen Jianhua fan club?



yeahhhhh,i wanna


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> c'mon, it's Ziani of Slam Nation
> 
> this is the real Chen's dunks:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIcYFoTjM_A


Honestly, I think Chinese Dunk Contests are wayyyy to overrated, people act like they never seen a dunk before. But anyways, I do admit the Ziani guy had a nice dunk, but the Chen Jianghua one was totally whack. Who is this Ziani kid anyways?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hes really raw, but I mean hes so young right now. But if anyone has watched him in the games thus far, hes extremely gifted physically. Its weird to think of someone being touted as the next Iverson but hes alot like Iverson bc hes just so quick with the ball. He just doesn't know how to play that well and he hogs the ball little too much and takes some ill advised shots. Oh and hes too skinny, if he can put on weight and maintain his tremendous quickness on the ball, hes a terrific NBA prospect.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

In the Germany Vs. China game:










In the USA Vs China exhibition game:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ That looks awesome, but almost too Steve Francis-like to my liking


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/albuquerque/tbirds_china_061118.html


Chen Jianghua scored 21 points to lead four Team China double figure scorers. Yi contributed 16 points, Chu Fangyu 13 and Wang Shipeng 12.


----------



## lovebball (Nov 26, 2006)

The thing with chen is that when he plays he tend to go charging at full speed all the time, and few players, let alone his teammates can keep up with him. I remember watching him play against puerto rico at the world championship. He outran and dribbled the ball through the entire opponents team from one end to another, but couldnt finish becuz his teammates werent ready for him and diddnt catch his pass/


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

That is not really Chen's fault, that's more on the lines of the teammates making sure they are ready for their PG to dish anytime. But right now I still think a lot of these players coming from China are being over hyped because of the fact we don't see too many of them. International play we can all agree is totally different, Shammond Williams for geez sakes won MVP in the Euro-league and was signed by the Los Angeles Lakers for this season. I haven't seen any flashes of that so-called MVP performance. If Chen truly wants to make it to the NBA and develop his game, he should look no further than applying for NCAA ball. Didn't Coach Mike joke and ask how was Chen's grades? I wouldn't mind seeing Chen play college ball in the NCAA where he can not only test his skills but master them.


lovebball said:


> The thing with chen is that when he plays he tend to go charging at full speed all the time, and few players, let alone his teammates can keep up with him. I remember watching him play against puerto rico at the world championship. He outran and dribbled the ball through the entire opponents team from one end to another, but couldnt finish becuz his teammates werent ready for him and diddnt catch his pass/


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> That is not really Chen's fault, that's more on the lines of the teammates making sure they are ready for their PG to dish anytime. But right now I still think a lot of these players coming from China are being over hyped because of the fact we don't see too many of them. International play we can all agree is totally different, Shammond Williams for geez sakes won MVP in the Euro-league and was signed by the Los Angeles Lakers for this season. I haven't seen any flashes of that so-called MVP performance. If Chen truly wants to make it to the NBA and develop his game, he should look no further than applying for NCAA ball. Didn't Coach Mike joke and ask how was Chen's grades? I wouldn't mind seeing Chen play college ball in the NCAA where he can not only test his skills but master them.


Jasikivicious did it, I don't see why Jianghua couldn't go the same route.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

and he's coming off the bench! the only real PG right now who has shined in the NBA from playing pros in the Euro-leagues and then going straight to the NBA is Tony Parker. I hate to say it but Jianghua is light years away from doing just that. Just because he scored on Team USA doesn't give an automatic all-star spot in the NBA. First off he needs to play against more serious competition, and 2nd he needs to respect his coach and his teammates. Unless he's the next OJ Mayo or Kobe Bryant, he needs a system he can play under. NCAA ball will do that. 


zagsfan20 said:


> Jasikivicious did it, I don't see why Jianghua couldn't go the same route.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> International play we can all agree is totally different, Shammond Williams for geez sakes won MVP in the Euro-league and was signed by the Los Angeles Lakers for this season. I haven't seen any flashes of that so-called MVP performance.


First time I hear Williams won MVP in the Euroleague.


----------

